

Skype opens competition for community redesign of Mac client - redacted
http://appleheadlines.com/2011/04/02/skype-contest-asks-everyone-else-to-fix-their-mac-version-macbook-air-and-ipad-2-goes-to-the-winner/

======
wvanwazer
I was going to say this is a good idea, but after downloading what they give
you, they don't let you change what people had the most problems with--the
window layout, etc. Seems more and more like a publicity ploy to me.

------
edandersen
Publicity stunt. CSS cannot change the window size.

Skype need to provide a download of version 2.8 on their site until they have
fixed 5.0. A "classic mode" will suffice.

